
Ask HN: Is Ubeam the next Theranos? - samnwa
Have there been any updates on progress or lack thereof from Ubeam?
======
bottlerocket
This is a good blog to read from the start, from Paul Reynolds, the former
uBeam VP Engineering:

[http://liesandstartuppr.blogspot.com.au/](http://liesandstartuppr.blogspot.com.au/)

